# You Leave Home...



## Beezer (Jul 20, 2022)

...make 3 left turns. And when you get back home someone is waiting for you.

Where are you?


----------



## Beezer (Jul 20, 2022)

*bump*

Anyone care to take a guess?


----------



## officerripley (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Beezer (Jul 20, 2022)

I'll wait a tad longer for some more guesses...


----------



## Beezer (Jul 20, 2022)

Okay @officerripley 

No one else seems interested so....(drum roll....)

You're at a...

Baseball Diamond!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2022)

Beezer said:


> Okay @officerripley
> 
> No one else seems interested so....(drum roll....)
> 
> ...


unfortunately I had no chance at that one.because we don't have baseball diamonds here... we play Cricket..


----------



## officerripley (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 20, 2022)

That was great !


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 21, 2022)




----------

